# كتاب عن المخاطر الكهربائية (اللغة الفرنسية)



## krazios (13 سبتمبر 2011)

كتاب رائع عن المخاطر الكهربائية ارجو ان يستفيد منه الجميع لكن باللغة الفرنسية وبه صور رائعة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (13 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور أخي العزيز


----------



## tarek495 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي و نرجو منك افادتنا بملفات أخرى بالفرنسية


----------



## kinghse (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله على المجهود المتواصل والله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم*


----------



## gsassi (6 ديسمبر 2011)

merci


----------



## لخضر39 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكررررررررررررررين


----------

